# Bí quyết trị mụn hiệu quả nhanh chóng và an toàn nhất



## luuanh95 (10/10/19)

*1. Bí quyết trị mụn từ chanh*
Nước chanh có khả năng trị mụn hiệu quả chỉ sau vài ngày sử dụng. Do giàu vitamin C nên nước cốt chanh tốt cho tất cả các loại da. Tính axit trong loại quả có vị chua này còn tẩy tế bào chết trên da, nhờ đó làm se và khô vết mụn nhanh chóng.





​Cách thực hiện:

+ Để làm sạch mụn, đặc biệt là các nốt mụn mủ.

+ Bạn có thể ngâm một ít bông gòn vào 2 muỗng nước cốt chanh tươi.

+ Thoa dung dịch lên vết mụn, để khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Thực hiện 2 – 3 lần mỗi ngày.

+ Ngoài ra, hỗn hợp nước cốt chanh và nước hoa hồng cũng sẽ cho kết quả tương tự. Thực hiện bằng cách bôi hỗn hợp này lên mụn trong vòng 30 phút.

+ Rửa sạch với nước ấm và nên áp dụng 2 lần/ngày trong 1 tuần để có kết quả như mong đợi.

*2. Bí quyết trị mụn từ tỏi*
Dù có mùi khó chịu, nhưng tính kháng khuẩn và hàm lượng lưu huỳnh cao trong tỏi lại là phương thuốc điều trị các loại mụn nhanh, hiệu quả.

Bên cạnh đó, tỏi còn có khả năng kháng sinh, kháng nấm, sát khuẩn và làm lành da. Để khôi phục làn da láng mịn, bạn có thể cắt đôi tép tỏi và dùng mặt trong chà xát lên nốt mụn. Đây là một trong những bí quyết trị mụn từ thiên nhiên rất tốt





​
Cách thực hiện:

+ Thực hiện trong vòng từ 5 – 10 phút trước khi rửa sạch.

+  Lặp lại phương pháp này vài lần trong ngày. Bạn cũng có thể ăn 1 – 2 tép tỏi sống mỗi ngày khi đói bụng giúp cơ thể thải loại độc tố trong máu, nhờ đó các vết mụn nhọt mau lành và không để lại sẹo thâm.

*3. Bí quyết trị mụn từ nước đá*
Nước đá cải thiện tình trạng lưu thông máu dưới vùng da bị mụn, làm đóng băng khu vực có lỗ chân lông đang tắc nghẽn, từ đó loại bỏ các hạt dầu và bụi bẩn tích tụ trên da. Đồng thời, nước đá cũng là bí quyết trị mụn giảm viêm và đau do mụn nhọt.





​
Cách thực hiện:

+  Chỉ cần bọc đá viên hoặc đá vụn trong vải cotton sạch, nhẹ nhàng nhấn lên các khu vực bị viêm nhiễm do mụn trong vài giây.

+ Chờ khoảng 1 phút trước khi lặp lại thao tác tương tự từ 3 – 4 lần.

+ Áp dụng phương pháp này mỗi ngày khoảng 2 lần sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng “giã biệt” các nốt mụn đáng ghét chỉ trong vòng 1 hoặc 2 ngày.

*4. Bí quyết trị mụn từ Lá cây neem (sầu đâu)*
Neem, hay còn gọi sầu đâu, là loại cây phổ biến tại các vùng quê nước ta. Đây cũng là loại dược liệu quan trọng trong nền y học cổ truyền Ấn Độ. Lá neem có tính kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm, giết chết vi khuẩn gây mụn và ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát. Bên cạnh đó còn có đặc tính lọc máu và làm se da tự nhiên rất tốt.





​Cây neem khá dễ tìm tại nước ta, cũng là loại thảo dược có công dụng làm đẹp nhanh và hiệu quả.

Cách thực hiện:

+ Để chế biến mặt nạ trị mụn loại này, bạn cần cắt 10 lá neem, rửa sạch rồi đem nấu với nước và vỏ cam cắt nhỏ. Nghiền hỗn hợp thành bột nhão.

+ Thêm chút mật ong, sữa chua, sữa đậu nành trộn đều rồi đắp lên vùng da bị mụn 3 lần/tuần sẽ giúp xóa mụn trứng cá, làm khô u nhọt, tẩy mụn cám và giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông.

+ Ngoài ra, có thể xay nhuyễn lá neem và bột nghệ với nước, thoa lên nốt mụn mỗi ngày. Khoảng 20 phút sau khi bôi cần rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Hoặc thoa thêm dầu neem lên vết mụn 2 ngày/lần nhằm mau cho hiệu quả trị mụn như ý.

*5. Bí quyết trị mụn từ kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Bằng việc đi dưỡng chất vào lớp biểu bì cuối cùng của da, đó là lớp hạ bì, công nghệ trị mụn này sẽ phát huy khả năng kháng khuẩn mạnh mẽ của mình bằng cách làm sạch và đẩy toàn bộ các loại bụi bẩn, bã nhờn gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông ra bên ngoài từ đó mang lại hiệu quả bí quyết trị mụn tận gốc mà không gây ra bất cứ tổn thương nào trên bề mặt da cũng như các nang lông.









Không chỉ có khả năng điều trị dứt điểm mụn ẩn mà kháng khuẩn đa tầng còn có khả năng:

+ Làm thông thoáng, se khít lỗ chân lông và ngăn ngừa tối đa hiện tượng mụn hình thành trở lại

+ Cấp ẩm, làm mềm, mịn và trắng da

+ Tái tạo cấu trúc da mới khỏe và đẹp hơn

Bí quyết trị mụn tại VietCharm bằng công nghệ tiên tiến này, các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ số 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các bác sĩ thăm khám tình trạng da và tư vấn miễn phí nhé.


----------



## Crazis.vn (11/10/19)

rất hữu ích ạ


----------

